# Pretty Much No One Needs An Apple Watch



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

> I didn’t preorder the Apple Watch, or stand in line the day it came out. But I read every article about it, and when someone suggested that it would complement my “personal cloud,” I eventually felt compelled to buy one. I wear it every day, possibly out of determination to get something out of the $400 I spent on it, but when someone asks me if I think they should buy one, I usually tell them no.
> 
> The Apple Watch was released April 24, 2015. Nearly a year later, it’s become apparent that there really isn’t much of a need to get one.
> 
> The smartwatch was the first entirely new product that Apple had released in five years, the first launched under CEO Tim Cook’s oversight—as well the first product in decades launched by Apple without the direction of Steve Jobs behind it.


Details at the link.

A year after its launch, it’s now clear that pretty much no one needs an Apple Watch - Quartz


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Yup. I've been buying pretty much every Apple product since 1982 but this one doesn't cut it for me. It is very slick and, like many new products you have to wait for at least version 2 to 'get it'. For instance the iPhone 3 was the first really usable product. So was the Apple 2+. So was the Mac SE. 

But in the case of the watch the link with the telephone is the weak point. The problem lies in the technology of batteries (among other things). No onboard GPS is a serious limitation for many apps, including health/sport. My wife is a serious runner and she now has to carry her phone as a music player/mapper and a Microsoft band for GPS and heart monitoring. Not enough juice in the Apple devices. The Apple watch only has a future if it can lose the tether to the phone...

Usually it is other players who are 'technologies in search of a problem'. Bizarre to see Apple doing it these days.

The last keynote was the most boring in living memory. Let's hope this is not a trend.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

The watch was one of those devices that totally failed to impress me.

I gave up wrist-ware and cell phones the day I retired. At this point I own a very cheap weather proof watch to keep track of time when I am hiking or boating. I have no desire to expand the collection.


----------



## heavyall (Nov 2, 2012)

I neither sold that the Apple Watch is the great thing that Apple was telling us, nor that it's a useless product.

For me, it is more like the Apple TV. The first generation was an interesting proof of concept, the next couple refined it a bit, then they finally dialled it in for the fourth one. I really believe that by the time the fourth Apple watch comes out, it will have evolved to the point that people will consider it a "must have" device. 

I feel the same way about the iPad Pro too. I had high hopes for it, but was really disappointed in the final result. Still, I see what they're trying to do and I'm not writing the idea off, I'm just not spending any money on it until it catches up to my expectations.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Actually the watch is kind of fun. It's great to get notifications without taking your phone out all the time. But I'm certain it's not for everyone. Neither are iPods, iPads etc.

The Apple Watch has in a short time completely overtaken the smart watch market the way iPods and iPads did to music players and tablets. It will likely continue to do so.


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

The other thing about the apple watch, is people keep glancing at it. I ask: what does it mean to you when the person your talking to keep looking a their watch...? Yep. 

Also, I am not sure I can afford a $400 upgrade every couple of years...


----------



## Sprague (Nov 25, 2015)

I like mine very much. It's a wonderful non-intrusive communications device in business meetings and I truly appreciate what it does. Having said that I do not whole heartedly recommend the purchase of the watch unless you have an iPhone for starters and even then only if there are some actual benefits to you for what it does.

I'm looking forward to a sleeker less bulky iteration in the future and apps that are quicker to react when they are called upon. 

I don't think Apple could afford not to be in this category and from what I know they lead the market in sales and likely in profit margins too.

Personally I don't understand all the nay sayers on the watch. If you don't like it fine, don't buy one. But there seems to be a good number of people that complain about its functions even though they do not own one or haven't even tried it out.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

While I do not own an Apple watch, I do rely on the opinion of others to convince me that one day I might. I never thought I would want an iPad either and now I have two. The thing here is, so many naysayers have convinced me it is overpriced, bulky, needs constant charging and at the end of the day only has limited benefits.

That has never been the case before with any Apple product I have come to own. This time it may deter me from purchasing one completely. Besides, if I really wanted one, there are dozens of choices of smart watches at half the price or less with similar functions and most with reasonable battery life, not a dead daily feature.


----------



## Sprague (Nov 25, 2015)

Interesting. The bulky comment I understand. The charging comment I do not get. I get 1.5 days per charge. I get 1 day with my iPhone. 

Yes there are plenty of alternative watches but at 1/2 the price. That's true of phones and laptops too.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Sprague said:


> Interesting. The bulky comment I understand. The charging comment I do not get. I get 1.5 days per charge. I get 1 day with my iPhone.


Well, my current watch runs for two years on a single battery. That would be the ideal kind of performance I would want in a watch. And yes, I know that is not the case with a smart watch, but surely the technology exists to run a week between charges? I get three days with my iPhone 6S.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I really don't get the comments that this slim piece of hardware is "bulky." And I wear the metal link band with my 42mm watch. Bizarre commentary but really, to each their own. If you've worn one for a while and think it's "bulky," I guess it is for you.


----------



## heavyall (Nov 2, 2012)

Sprague said:


> Interesting. The bulky comment I understand. The charging comment I do not get. I get 1.5 days per charge. I get 1 day with my iPhone.


That's worse than I thought. Even before the iPhone, the standard was established that phones need regular charging. Not so for watches. Watch batteries, as a rule, last months if not years. A watch that you have to even think about whether you charged it or not is not ready for prime time. Perhaps the technology that's currently available makes that impossible, but that just further cements the Apple watch as a proof of concept that isn't a "real" product yet.


----------



## Bobby Clobber (Aug 26, 2008)

I would love to own an Apple Watch. I just can't figure out why! Other than the "cool" factor. I never really wore a watch, although I own several including a nice vintage Omega. We seem to be surrounded by "time" everywhere we look. For Christmas my wife bought me a Fitbit which simply tells me how far I've walked and what time it is, and, if it is in proximity to my iPhone, who is calling. I charge it once a week and it seems to do pretty much everything I need a watch to do. Would I want to spend hundreds of $$ more for the "wow" factor? Seriously, I'm just itching for the "must have" or "killer" app on the Apple Watch that will "force" me to buy one. Hurry :lmao:


----------



## Sprague (Nov 25, 2015)

HowEver said:


> I really don't get the comments that this slim piece of hardware is "bulky." And I wear the metal link band with my 42mm watch. Bizarre commentary but really, to each their own. If you've worn one for a while and think it's "bulky," I guess it is for you.



I do think it's a little thick. I'd like something slimmer. I have the same setup 42mm metal link.


----------



## Sprague (Nov 25, 2015)

SINC said:


> Well, my current watch runs for two years on a single battery. That would be the ideal kind of performance I would want in a watch. And yes, I know that is not the case with a smart watch, but surely the technology exists to run a week between charges? I get three days with my iPhone 6S.



I have a 6s. I use it a lot. 1 day max. 
No big deal to charge it when I sleep or prepare for my morning. Doesn't bother me at all. I am looking forward to wireless charging though.


----------



## Sprague (Nov 25, 2015)

heavyall said:


> That's worse than I thought. Even before the iPhone, the standard was established that phones need regular charging. Not so for watches. Watch batteries, as a rule, last months if not years. A watch that you have to even think about whether you charged it or not is not ready for prime time. Perhaps the technology that's currently available makes that impossible, but that just further cements the Apple watch as a proof of concept that isn't a "real" product yet.



It's a communications device on a wrist that also tells the time. As I wrote above it's great in a business setting for me.


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

I love my Apple Watch. But yes I haven't recommended it to anybody. 

There are arguments as to why not to buy one but once you have one I think most people have like the watch. 

For charging I built a stand for beside my bed out of Lego to holds the watch at a 45 degree angle with room under for a metal link band. I have no issues charging at night. I don't find it bulk at all and like the weight and the size. Bands are fun but have been using leather ones unless I'm sweating. 


Sent from my iPhone using Crapatalk


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Pretty much no one needs a wristwatch, and yet a majority of adults wear one. Some of them spend thousands of dollars on a device that tells the time, and maybe the date and the phase of the moon. It might just be the ultimate gadget fetishism in a world steeped in gadget fetishism.

I don't wear a watch and won't be buying an Apple one, but isn't it fairly obvious that Apple is trying to tap into people's irrational attachment to wristwatches? Yes it's an electronic gadget that does more than a regular watch, but it's also a piece of jewellery, a fashion statement, a status symbol... just like traditional watches in and above its price range. 

Is it any surprise that when Apple decided to go into watches, they tried to address all the reasons people buy a watch, not just modern high-tech functionality? Not being into watches I honestly have no clue whether they succeeded but the aim seems clear enough.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

iMatt said:


> Pretty much no one needs a wristwatch, and yet a majority of adults wear one. Some of them spend thousands of dollars on a device that tells the time, and maybe the date and the phase of the moon. It might just be the ultimate gadget fetishism in a world steeped in gadget fetishism.
> 
> I don't wear a watch and won't be buying an Apple one, but isn't it fairly obvious that Apple is trying to tap into people's irrational attachment to wristwatches? Yes it's an electronic gadget that does more than a regular watch, but it's also a piece of jewellery, a fashion statement, a status symbol... just like traditional watches in and above its price range.
> 
> Is it any surprise that when Apple decided to go into watches, they tried to address all the reasons people buy a watch, not just modern high-tech functionality? Not being into watches I honestly have no clue whether they succeeded but the aim seems clear enough.


+1. I don't want or need an Apple Watch, but I like and do wear "traditional" watches, and not at all for their functionality most of the time. Personal taste.


----------



## heavyall (Nov 2, 2012)

iMatt said:


> Pretty much no one needs a wristwatch, and yet a majority of adults wear one.


The number of people who still wear watches of any kind anymore are a small minority.


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

heavyall said:


> The number of people who still wear watches of any kind anymore are a small minority.


Who needs a watch when you get the time from your phone.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Apple has sold 10-12 million watches in a relatively brief period of time, owning the smart watch market.

This is all revenue that didn't exist before the Apple Watch.



bse5150 said:


> Who needs a watch when you get the time from your phone.


----------



## heavyall (Nov 2, 2012)

HowEver said:


> Apple has sold 10-12 million watches


When did they release sales numbers? Last I checked, the watch was the one product where they refused to tell.


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

If you want jewelry, you could easily spend $1,000's on a watch that wouldn't be obsolete in two years ...


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

I still wear a watch, have done all my life. I use it a lot and it is the old style with two hands. It's much faster than pulling out a phone too.
I don't think I would buy an Apple watch as I see no need for it in my life. It is targeting a specific audience unlike most other Apple products. (iPod,iPad)

It will be interesting to see what the second version will look like and do. The jump between the iPad I and 2 was significant.


----------



## Captstn (May 22, 2003)

I wear a watch, have most of my life and quite frankly feel undressed when one isn't on my wrist. I have several different models and wear them depending on what I am doing. If the apple watch was in the $300-$400 range I might think about one for myself. But at the point the technology (ie:battery life) is not at a level that I would be interested.

As to who needs one well that is a subjective thing. We really don't need most of the stuff marketed to us but buying certain things makes us feel better about our lives as long as you can afford it.

To many people, if having to pull out a phone (damn which pocket/where did I set it) to tell the time instead of a quick flip of the wrist (also phones don't work so well when I'm diving) just doesn't make sense.

There my 2 ½ cents.

Cheers


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

heavyall said:


> The number of people who still wear watches of any kind anymore are a small minority.


According to the article, "some estimates show that over 60% of US adults wear watches". 

That in turn was linked to this:

Only 5% of US iPhone users say they’re very likely to buy an Apple Watch — Quartz

which quotes a survey putting the number at 63% of American adults who wear a watch.

It might be interesting to filter out elderly people who are probably much less likely than other demographics to be interested in a smartwatch, but even if you did I'm sure you'd still have a very large number of people in the watch-wearers category.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

vancouverdave said:


> If you want jewelry, you could easily spend $1,000's on a watch that wouldn't be obsolete in two years ...


That's because technologically it's already "obsolete" -- the interest in the technology of a watch costing $1000+ is precisely in retro appeal, intricate handmade mechanics, etc. Ironically, by spending big to get that, you generally sacrifice accuracy. 

So if fashion is your main concern, why would the looming obsolescence of an Apple watch's innards matter? Presumably it'll at least tell time for many years to come.


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

iMatt said:


> That's because technologically it's already "obsolete" -- the interest in the technology of a watch costing $1000+ is precisely in retro appeal, intricate handmade mechanics, etc. Ironically, by spending big to get that, you generally sacrifice accuracy.
> 
> 
> 
> So if fashion is your main concern, why would the looming obsolescence of an Apple watch's innards matter? Presumably it'll at least tell time for many years to come.



If I was with Rogers or Fido I'd contemplate going back to my original iPhone running 1.1.3 for retro sake. Not sure how long it would last. 

I buy electronics with the hope that I can use them till they explode or replace the battery but when was the last time that happened. I'd like to think I'll wear my Apple Watch for years to come but the whole point is for Apple to come out with a fancier, thinner, better watch. I'd like to say I won't fall for the marketing but I probably will. 

I do like the current style of the Apple Watch. But I do wear it, to wear it for the most part. I went away from a watch and am now back to wearing one.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

SINC said:


> Details at the link.
> 
> A year after its launch, it’s now clear that pretty much no one needs an Apple Watch - Quartz


this video nails the apple watch experience. 




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.





[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4in1AUemxqM[/ame]

this is the dilemma for everyone.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Dr_AL said:


> If I was with Rogers or Fido I'd contemplate going back to my original iPhone running 1.1.3 for retro sake. Not sure how long it would last.
> 
> I buy electronics with the hope that I can use them till they explode or replace the battery but when was the last time that happened. I'd like to think I'll wear my Apple Watch for years to come but the whole point is for Apple to come out with a fancier, thinner, better watch. I'd like to say I won't fall for the marketing but I probably will.
> 
> I do like the current style of the Apple Watch. But I do wear it, to wear it for the most part. I went away from a watch and am now back to wearing one.


Good point... it will probably die at some point. Most likely the battery will stop holding a charge, you'll look into replacing it and encounter Apple's "don't replace the battery, just replace the whole device" post-warranty service pricing. At least this will be the experience at the low/mid end. Presumably somebody who paid five figures for an Edition model will be willing and able to have the internals repaired as needed.

Anyway, Apple makes most of its money selling phones costing $600-1300, and they're meant to be replaced every couple of years. Maybe some people stretch them to five years or more, but they're outliers. So I guess nobody should be surprised that Apple is now in the business of selling watches for $400+ that are only meant to last a few years.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

iMatt said:


> So I guess nobody should be surprised that Apple is now in the business of selling watches for $400+ that are only meant to last a few years.


Hmmm, last time I looked at the Apple Store the entry level watch was nearly double that at $699. 

You can only get a bracelet for the $400.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Apple Watch Sport - 38mm Space Grey Aluminium Case with Black Sport Band - Apple (CA)

Looks like both watch and band to me, $399


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

The watches will last more than a few years. Unless you want to upgrade. They don't magically disappear once a new model comes out.

How much did iPods and iPads cost when they first came out--how much do iPads cost now?

The lesson of this thread is: everyone who actually bought one is pretty happy with their purchase. Everyone with reasons not to buy an Apple Watch seems to not have the watch, but has an opinion on what it would be like to have one, which is of course perfectly fair, if not as accurate as owning one.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

I have one and love it. I have several different watch faces depending on what i need. One for activity, one for the evening when sports are on (quick flick of the wrist to see in one glance what the score is in the Jays game AND Raptors game is awesome), general use, two traditional faces etc. Its transparent on my wrist. So comfortable, so light. Pretty much waterproof. I charge my phone every night, the labour involved in me charging one more device is minuscule .

Great product, but not for everyone. 

On a side note, this site has been a ghost town for so long...nice to see an active thread with no one crapping on each other. More of that and it might get to where it once was. Here's hoping.


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

Ah yes, the heyday of the early ehmac...

the folders were kitchen/town hall/... (I believe)

Also, we have lost a few members who contributed regularly and posted insightful discussions.
Chief among them was Macnutt who left this world far too early.

As for the watch, unlike the iPad/iphone or the iPod, I don't see a need/want in my life right now for one.
Remembering who the target audience is for these is important. (i.e.. Rloex watches)


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

HowEver said:


> Everyone with reasons not to buy an Apple Watch seems to not have the watch, but has an opinion on what it would be like to have one



I have no idea what it would be like to have one and don't pretend to, with the exception of one decisive factor: I intensely dislike wearing a watch. So it doesn't matter how wonderful the Apple watch is, there's a deal-breaker in the fundamental nature of it. Doesn't mean there's anything inherently wrong with it, it's just not for me.

In any case, I don't begrudge anyone their satisfaction with the product. I'm sure it's great for those who have a use for it.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

heavyall said:


> That's worse than I thought. Even before the iPhone, the standard was established that phones need regular charging. Not so for watches. Watch batteries, as a rule, last months if not years. A watch that you have to even think about whether you charged it or not is not ready for prime time. Perhaps the technology that's currently available makes that impossible, but that just further cements the Apple watch as a proof of concept that isn't a "real" product yet.


I own several automatic watches: a quick rewind followed by a couple of hours wearing results in 40 hours of charge of a device which has actually a fairly high amount of friction. I think I've seen somewhere some mechanical movements recharging batteries, so putting the two together, we're not far from solving the problem. Patience... as I said above Apple's first iterations are typically proofs of concept...


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

I don't own an Apple watch, since I no longer have an iPhone. However, I do have a Moto 360. And while I most certainly may not need it, I very much miss it if I haven't worn it when I leave the home. For me, it means discreet notifications and not having to look at my phone to see if I'm missing something important. Also voice dictation can be really handy.

In the long run, my phone's battery is vastly improved because of its use.

Then again, the price point is different.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

polywog said:


> I don't own an Apple watch, since I no longer have an iPhone. However, I do have a Moto 360. And while I most certainly may not need it, I very much miss it if I haven't worn it when I leave the home. For me, it means discreet notifications and not having to look at my phone to see if I'm missing something important. Also voice dictation can be really handy.
> 
> In the long run, my phone's battery is vastly improved because of its use.
> 
> Then again, the price point is different.


Seems to me if Apple wanted to, they could easily produce an affordable watch with basic functions for under $200, but that is not the Apple way.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

polywog said:


> I don't own an Apple watch, since I no longer have an iPhone. However, I do have a Moto 360. And while I most certainly may not need it, I very much miss it if I haven't worn it when I leave the home. For me, it means discreet notifications and not having to look at my phone to see if I'm missing something important. Also voice dictation can be really handy.
> 
> In the long run, my phone's battery is vastly improved because of its use.
> 
> Then again, the price point is different.


Good point on the discrete notifications.....i've had my watch about 6 weeks and my phone and watch have been on silent the entire time. Couple of quick taps on the wrist and i'll either check my phone or watch. Low key. Love it.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

iMatt said:


> Apple Watch Sport - 38mm Space Grey Aluminium Case with Black Sport Band - Apple (CA)
> 
> Looks like both watch and band to me, $399


Thanks, I stand corrected, I had never seen that model before.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

SINC said:


> Seems to me if Apple wanted to, they could easily produce an affordable watch with basic functions for under $200, but that is not the Apple way.


They could also produce a <$500 laptop but they choose not to to that. The main reason on both fronts is that producing products at low price points results in products that perform like products with low price points. The quality of the product suffers, the design of the user experience suffers, etc.

The second reason that is not discussed as often is that products with low price points tend to have much higher support costs. Because they are made cheaper, then might not get taken care of as well or are used more by people who treat them as disposable. 

Apple has made a decision that they don't want to compete in that market space. 

You can call it "the Apple way". I call it a smart business decision.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Oakbridge said:


> They could also produce a <$500 laptop but they choose not to to that. The main reason on both fronts is that producing products at low price points results in products that perform like products with low price points. The quality of the product suffers, the design of the user experience suffers, etc.
> 
> The second reason that is not discussed as often is that products with low price points tend to have much higher support costs. Because they are made cheaper, then might not get taken care of as well or are used more by people who treat them as disposable.
> 
> ...


There are plenty of very smart business models out there, for example ALL automotive manufacturers who all offer an entry level economy model for a far cheaper price and do not seem to suffer higher support costs. Even Tesla has recently offered their version of an economy electric vehicle.

So once again I repeat that it's 'the Apple way' and most likely when compared to other manufacturers, the wrong way. It may even be driven by corporate greed.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

SINC said:


> There are plenty of very smart business models out there, for example ALL automotive manufacturers who all offer an entry level economy model for a far cheaper price and do not seem to suffer higher support costs. Even Tesla has recently offered their version of an economy electric vehicle.
> 
> So once again I repeat that it's 'the Apple way' and most likely when compared to other manufacturers, the wrong way. It may even be driven by corporate greed.


I beg to differ. None of the true luxury automotive manufacturers offer economy models, or they do it another a completely different brand name, so as to not sully the perceived value. 
In fact, they sell at highly inflated prices knowing full well people in "their" market will buy them.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

polywog said:


> I beg to differ. None of the true luxury automotive manufacturers offer economy models, or they do it another a completely different brand name, so as to not sully the perceived value.
> In fact, they sell at highly inflated prices knowing full well people in "their" market will buy them.


I see, so then, please explain the Mercedes Smart Car? Or perhaps all the other $30K range luxury models like Acura’s ILX, Lexus CT200h, BMW 2 Series or the i3 or the Audi S3? Or the compact Buicks and Lincolns? More and more 'high end' manufacturers are trying to tap into the lower price bracket to increase sales. 'Cept Apple of course. 

And look, don't get me wrong, I love Apple products, but when I see so many of my friends who used to buy Apple iPhones switch to Samsung in the past couple of years based solely on price. they told me outright they love the product but think Apple is far too expensive for the difference and by Galaxies for half the price, it is time for Apple to pull its head out of the sand. Either that or risk losing market share big time.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

SINC said:


> I see, so then, please explain the Mercedes Smart Car? Or perhaps all the other $30K range luxury models like Acura’s ILX, Lexus CT200h, BMW 2 Series or the i3 or the Audi S3? Or the compact Buicks and Lincolns? More and more 'high end' manufacturers are trying to tap into the lower price bracket to increase sales. 'Cept Apple of course.


I didn't realize that "cheaper than their expensive line" was the same thing as economy... Nor that entry level was 

In my mind$30k is not an economy car. Sub $20k maybe. None of those brands play there. 

... Much like apple doesn't play in the $200 smart watch or $500 laptop range.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

polywog said:


> I didn't realize that "cheaper than their expensive line" was the same thing as economy... Nor that entry level was
> 
> In my mind$30k is not an economy car. Sub $20k maybe. None of those brands play there.
> 
> ... Much like apple doesn't play in the $200 smart watch or $500 laptop range.


They will have to one day, watch it happen. 

And a $75K car versus their economy car at $30K is a very substantial difference to reach folks who cannot afford that $75K.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

The Acura ILX is just a few thousand dollars less than their next model, the TLX. It's not 50% cheaper. 

As for those who are switching to Samsung devices, my general opinion is that you get what you pay for. The majority of people that I come in contact with that are using Android devices and are not technological advanced are not happy with their devices.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Where Apple excels is research and development of these new products, then selling millions of them while lowering manufacturing costs.

Where they absolutely shine is the supply chain also, making just enough product to move it through manufacturing to the sales point, millions of times over.

Oh, also for the most part knowing what people want. I'm pretty sure they know not everybody wants a watch, or doesn't need an Apple Watch. Will enough purchases be made to justify the product line going forward? Seems like yes.


----------



## Sprague (Nov 25, 2015)

SINC said:


> I see, so then, please explain the Mercedes Smart Car? Or perhaps all the other $30K range luxury models like Acura’s ILX, Lexus CT200h, BMW 2 Series or the i3 or the Audi S3? Or the compact Buicks and Lincolns? More and more 'high end' manufacturers are trying to tap into the lower price bracket to increase sales. 'Cept Apple of course.
> 
> And look, don't get me wrong, I love Apple products, but when I see so many of my friends who used to buy Apple iPhones switch to Samsung in the past couple of years based solely on price. they told me outright they love the product but think Apple is far too expensive for the difference and by Galaxies for half the price, it is time for Apple to pull its head out of the sand. Either that or risk losing market share big time.


Samsung's profits from phones are zero to meagre. You can make an argument that HTC, and lower cost manufacturers make some profit. But it's well documented that Apple takes the majority of profits selling mobile phones. Apple concentrates its efforts on shipping as many devices as possible at release time and for 2 fiscal quarters they dominate device sales.

Furthermore, take a look at mobile malware. Android phones are susceptible to the worst kind of malware - spyware and ransomware. Apple devices can have malware but 99% of Apple infected mobile devices are jailbroken. You get what you pay for indeed.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

SINC said:


> They will have to one day, watch it happen.


On the one hand I agree with you on what constitutes the "Apple way" (for better and worse), on the other hand that's why I have to disagree that Apple will ever have to go downmarket on wearables or anything else. Apple's approach has served the company very well, and it has never yet had to try a different path. 

It's an interesting recipe for success. Counterintuitive, but it has worked time and again. And even after an incredible run of successes, it seems some people can't quite bring themselves to believe that it really does work.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

SINC said:


> They will have to one day, watch it happen.
> 
> And a $75K car versus their economy car at $30K is a very substantial difference to reach folks who cannot afford that $75K.


True, but "economy" refers to neither tier... I don't think entry model and economy are synonyms. 

But, if that were the case, I submit:

The Mac Mini
MacBook Air
Macbook
iMac (cheapest Model)
MacBook Pro (cheapest model)

All,by your definition, "economy," especially given there are "luxury" and pricey tiers of each, not to mention the Mac pro. 

Then again I have the feeling we'll have to agree to disagree on this


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

Oakbridge said:


> The Acura ILX is just a few thousand dollars less than their next model, the TLX. It's not 50% cheaper.
> 
> As for those who are switching to Samsung devices, my general opinion is that you get what you pay for. The majority of people that I come in contact with that are using Android devices and are not technological advanced are not happy with their devices.


If we're going with anecdotal evidence, I have 1 co-worker on my team who owns an iPhone, out of a team of 12. This is very, very far from a non-technologically advanced business we're in. None of them are unhappy with their devices. In fact, they have the opposite view that you have; that iPhone (and Apple) users are not technologically advanced and need to be told what to do, how to do it and what they want... (not my opinion.)

I'm one who's on the fence though. Not for features, not for build quality. I just hate the software release cycle that everyone-but-Apple has. It took nearly 6 MONTHS for Bell to push Marshmallow for their newest devices.

Not trying to start a flame war, and I do really, really like iOS and iPhone.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

I don't think you two (polywog and Oakbridge) are necessarily in disagreement.



> using Android devices and are *not* technological advanced are not happy


Personally, I'll admit to staying loyal to Apple in part because I'd rather have my electronic devices be relatively simple, idiot-proof appliances. I wouldn't say that Apple achieves 100% idiot-proofing -- features sometimes fail to "just work" and require troubleshooting, though rarely expert-level intervention -- but it's been good enough most of the time.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

iMatt said:


> Personally, I'll admit to staying loyal to Apple in part because I'd rather have my electronic devices be relatively simple, idiot-proof appliances. I wouldn't say that Apple achieves 100% idiot-proofing -- features sometimes fail to "just work" and require troubleshooting, though rarely expert-level intervention -- but it's been good enough most of the time.


True. As stated a few posts above, I bought my wife an MS sports band to run GPS functions. Beautifully designed product. So-so interface and no user's manual. Neither in the box nor in pdf. You have to go on the web site and browse through countless pages of stuff that don't tell you much. Leopard's spots and all that. Apple would never have released it like this.

What I resent about Apple more that anything else as part of the premium pricing in releasing products with a memory amount that is barely functional, in order to squeeze another $200. It's just extortionate and dishonest, especially given memory prices and the impossibility to get any user upgrades on any of the range (except perhaps the Pro). tptptptp


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Moscool said:


> What I resent about Apple more that anything else as part of the premium pricing in releasing products with a memory amount that is barely functional, in order to squeeze another $200. It's just extortionate and dishonest, especially given memory prices and the impossibility to get any user upgrades on any of the range (except perhaps the Pro). tptptptp


Yep, I agree completely. As I mentioned, I love the Apple brand and the iOS, but I hate the optics of the 'Apple way' of 'stick it as far up as it will go' business plan.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Moscool said:


> What I resent about Apple more that anything else as part of the premium pricing in releasing products with a memory amount that is barely functional, in order to squeeze another $200. It's just extortionate and dishonest, especially given memory prices and the impossibility to get any user upgrades on any of the range (except perhaps the Pro). tptptptp


Also with you on this. It wasn't such a big deal when it applied to computers with easily accessible, fully user serviceable RAM slots, but it's a different story today. Offering 16 GB iOS devices and Macs with 4 GB of non-upgradable RAM seems just silly and stingy.


----------



## Sprague (Nov 25, 2015)

Hey! Who's going to pick up the new Hermés strap for accessorising?
42mm Fauve Barenia Cuff Strap - Apple (CA)


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I'm guessing of the millions of watches Apple sells, a few will be accompanied by that very watch band. What's your point?




Sprague said:


> Hey! Who's going to pick up the new Hermés strap for accessorising?
> 42mm Fauve Barenia Cuff Strap - Apple (CA)


----------



## Sprague (Nov 25, 2015)

HowEver said:


> I'm guessing of the millions of watches Apple sells, a few will be accompanied by that very watch band. What's your point?


Nothing other than the recent appearance of these chi-chi bands does highlight what some here would point to as 'conspicuous consumption". Personally I would not purchase one but I'm sure they will have appeal for some Apple Watch customers. No one needs a Hermes band!


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

$20 knock-off on eBay in 10...9...8...


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Sprague said:


> Hey! Who's going to pick up the new Hermés strap for accessorising?
> 42mm Fauve Barenia Cuff Strap - Apple (CA)



But for the hundreds of dollars in savings… _Since the new bands are being sold separately from an Apple Watch, it also appears users who purchase a band only won't get the Hermès exclusive Apple Watch clock face._ Oh my God…!!!!
Apple Begins Selling Apple Watch Hermès Bands Separately in Online Store - Mac Rumors

Apple Watch Hermès Cuff | Hermès Official Website

Anyone else feeing nauseous when reading about this…???


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

You know there's a $10K "Gold" Edition edition of the Apple Watch, right? So nothing too recent about this kind of consumption.

EVERYONE needs one of those. Or several.



Sprague said:


> Nothing other than the recent appearance of these chi-chi bands does highlight what some here would point to as 'conspicuous consumption". Personally I would not purchase one but I'm sure they will have appeal for some Apple Watch customers. No one needs a Hermes band!


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

I don't understand the issue on price here for the Apple watches.
Apple products are always higher in price than the competitions. True from day one, so no surprise here.
I don't know what is in the "i" electronics, but their computers have always had high quality components in them.
Will their watches outlast the competitions in years, time will tell. Their computers certainly do.
As for the watch market, have you priced a Rolex watch recently? Talk about $!
I've also heard lades handbags can be just as obscene.

I imagine the version 2 of the watch will be an upgrade where people will start buying in. Happened with the iPad to iPad 2.

As for the ram issues and CRP of their laptops, I totally agree. I have fond memories of pulling apart their pismo laptops and upgrading with ease. A truly great laptop.


----------



## Sprague (Nov 25, 2015)

Some watch people like Apple Watch and its bands:

http://www.wristwatchreview.com/2016/04/27/apple-nylon-straps-right/


----------

